

A Day's Shopping Delivered by Airplane (1919) - SonicSoul
http://books.google.com/books?id=ShlbAAAAYAAJ&pg=RA2-PA69#v=onepage&q&f=false
Amazon Prime 30 minute. 100 years ago
======
SonicSoul
amazon prime 30 min. 100 years ago!

*as long as you live near a golf course

